
A WSJ article re Africa's frightening unpreparedness for Covid-19 - adelHBN
https://www.wsj.com/articles/coronavirus-is-advancing-on-poor-nations-and-the-prognosis-is-troubling-11585149183
======
pwg
No paywall: [http://archive.is/B197Q](http://archive.is/B197Q)

~~~
RMPR
Thanks for that.

